# Feral Hop Hog



## Katherine (30/3/09)

Friday night was spent at Clancy's Fish Pub in Fremantle... was meant to try quite a few different beers that night but could not go past the Feral Hop Hog... Im surprised it has not got a mention on here... Anybody tried it...

A IPA Im thinking with Galaxy mmmmm my new favourite beer!

Katie


----------



## Fourstar (30/3/09)

Didnt this win the premiers trophy at this years AIBA?!?

EDIT: sorry it was Champion Ale


----------



## kook (30/3/09)

It has been (mentioned on here) 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=10176

It's gone through a few iterations of recipe, and a few names now. They've made an Imperial version a couple times too.


----------



## Katherine (30/3/09)

Thanks Kook yes I remember that thread now.... Not the best review...

the hop hog I had was not 90IBU I could be wrong. And I was sure it had galaxy in there somewhere! I thought it was a fantastic beer... and yes it is an award winner!


ahhhh so the imperial version is the 90IBU I was guessing it was around 40IBU...


----------



## kook (30/3/09)

Yeah - the beer has gone through a few iterations now, various ABV, various hops. Last few batches have certainly had a galaxy character. Including the IBS "Cleanskin" IPA.


----------



## randyrob (30/3/09)

kook said:


> Including the IBS "Cleanskin" IPA.



I thought that was imported from Russian River, Damn i will never believe anything i read in the paper ever again :lol:


----------



## Luka (30/3/09)

Katie said:


> Thanks Kook yes I remember that thread now.... Not the best review...
> 
> the hop hog I had was not 90IBU I could be wrong. And I was sure it had galaxy in there somewhere! I thought it was a fantastic beer... and yes it is an award winner!
> 
> ...



Good guess the website lists it at 48 IBU Link


----------



## Franko (30/3/09)

I tried it down in Victoria at the Beer and Brewer Expo - very nice beer indeed

Franko


----------



## Handy (30/3/09)

Franko said:


> I tried it down in Victoria at the Beer and Brewer Expo - very nice beer indeed
> 
> Franko



Also tried it at the expo - good beer, big whack of hops just wish it had a bit more mouth fullness. Tasted a bit crude, all the hops hit you at the front and then there's not enough body to the beer to balance it. Still a good tasty alternative and wish they'd bottle it.


----------



## KoNG (30/3/09)

I recall the hop hog being a great beer when i was out there last.!
really enjoyed all of Ferals beers (cept maybe the Pils.. bit lacking).

what else is on tap at Clancy's Katie...?


----------



## Katherine (31/3/09)

KoNG said:


> I recall the hop hog being a great beer when i was out there last.!
> really enjoyed all of Ferals beers (cept maybe the Pils.. bit lacking).
> 
> what else is on tap at Clancy's Katie...?



Ha I couldnt go past the Feral Hop Hog, but from what the others were saying the Summer Ale which is brewed by Fishers which is the Clancy's crew was a top beer. They had an Irish Red (forgot brewer, Im thinking it was from o/s) They have all the Gage Roads, including the Oak Aged Tripple, which Sinkas said was just nice.

Couple of beers from Mash the Black Lager and Mex Lager . Matso's Ginger and Mango Beer... Tried the Mango once (awhile ago) and once only... great mango flavour didnt work for me. Nail Ale, and the Last Drop Wheat Beer. Bootleg and Tanglehead beers. They also have a few International Brews Trumer is the only one I can remember.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/3/09)

I am sure Feral Had their Imperial IPA at last years Perth Royal beer show? Nice beer but not to my tastes for a session beer.
How was the night Katie ? Did you all behave?I have booked in ANZAC day at Clancy's.
GB


----------



## Katherine (31/3/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I am sure Feral Had their Imperial IPA at last years Perth Royal beer show? Nice beer but not to my tastes for a session beer.
> How was the night Katie ? Did you all behave?I have booked in ANZAC day at Clancy's.
> GB



Yeah I couldnt have a session on the imperial version but the one at Clancy's I could... It was a good night, behave mmmm! 

Yes Anzac Day is on... Ill be child free from 11.00am onwards just in time for Clancy's to open. Will put up a thread soon..


----------



## mika (31/3/09)

The Irish Red was from Grand Ridge I'm prettty sure and they had the same brewery's Pilsner on tap as well.


----------



## Katherine (31/3/09)

mika said:


> The Irish Red was from Grand Ridge I'm prettty sure and they had the same brewery's Pilsner on tap as well.



ahhh were did you guys end up after Clancy's?


----------



## mika (31/3/09)

The sail, which was pretty average, usually they have a couple of good beers on but not this time. Then down to Little Creatures for a quick tipple. Decided to drop in at Mad Monk on the way back to the Taxi rank as I'd heard they'd serve you without a meal now, apparently that's not the case, so walked out of there and caught a taxi home. Think I was in bed by 11:30, I'm so sad 
Didn't even open the bottle of Rogue Barleywine till the following night.


----------



## eamonnfoley (31/3/09)

mika said:


> The Irish Red was from Grand Ridge I'm prettty sure and they had the same brewery's Pilsner on tap as well.




The irish red is from RedOak.


----------

